# Utah makes 18



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Governor Spencer Cox (R.) will sign legislation into law this week to eliminate the permit requirement, his spokeswoman told the _Washington Free Beacon_ on Tuesday. The act will allow any law-abiding person over the age of 21 to carry a gun under his or her clothes while in the state. Convicted felons, those adjudicated mentally ill, and other people prohibited from owning a gun are excluded from the policy.

The repeal of permit requirements for concealed gun carry has accelerated over the past decade in a show of the increasing influence of gun owners and Second Amendment groups, especially at the state level. Utah is the 17th state to adopt a permitless carry system. While Vermont has used a permitless system since its founding, most states effectively banned any form of concealed gun carry until the mid-1990s. As recently as 1986, 16 states banned concealed gun carry while another 25 had laws allowing state officials to reject permit applications for any.

Each state that does not require a permit for concealed carry



https://www.handgunlaw.us/documents/Permitless_Carry_States.pdf


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I believe my son in law just told me Indiana may be going towards constitutional carry soon.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Reciprocity is the issue, and will remain so for the foreseeable future


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Reciprocity is the issue, and will remain so for the foreseeable future


they will have a carry+ card or something to get reciprocity in states that require a nics search like WI.

the more states that go to constitutional carry the better , they can keep a carry card around if you want to get it for other state reciprocity

WI is listed as yes with restrictions , that restriction is that they be 21 because UT issued carry permits to 18yo so not a huge restriction.












her is the map of where they recognize WI CCL Florida is because their ag department issues their CCP and can not run a NICS search so they run a different search fbi. our legislation states NICs search which can only be run by a law enforcement agency not the dept of ag because WI doesn't recognize FL they will not recognize ours


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It is my understanding that most states (all?) require you have a CCP from your home state to possibly have reciprocity in another state. 

Does any state the has permit-less CC allow out of state visitors the same right?


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Wonder what the change will mean for out of state folks who want a Utah license for reciprocity in other states?


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Wonder what the change will mean for out of state folks who want a Utah license for reciprocity in other states?



When I saw this, I looked up that very thing  It looks like nothing is going to change with regards to that. Salt Lake Tribune:

"After opponents expressed concerns that looser firearm restrictions could lead to an increase in suicide, the legislation was changed to establish a fund to focus on firearm safety and suicide prevention. Half of the money collected from concealed carry permit fees will flow to this new effort. Legislative attorneys estimate the new fund will generate more than $2 million for suicide prevention in its first year, and another $1 million the following year.
But, if there’s no requirement for Utahns to have a permit to carry a concealed weapon, what’s the point? Sponsors believe that many Utahns will still apply and pay for their permit because they’ll need it to legally carry a concealed weapon in another state. Additionally, a large number of Utah concealed carry permit holders are from out of state.
“Our permits are reciprocated in other states. Half of our permits that are issued are to residents of other states,” said Sen. David Hinkins, R-Orangeville."


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Does any state the has permit-less CC allow out of state visitors the same right?


Idaho explicitly does allow nonresidents to carry concealed without a permit.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Idaho explicitly does allow nonresidents to carry concealed without a permit.


I bet that is the exception


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

HDRider said:


> I bet that is the exception


A real quick web search indicates it's not. If several sources I found are correct, only North Dakota and Wyoming allow permitless carry for residents only; the others allow it for everyone. This seems to be a current, accurate list: https://handgunlaw.us/documents/Permitless_Carry_States_Printable_Copy.pdf


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Some in Alabama are working on it.








Tuscaloosa Lawmaker Resumes Fight Against Concealed Carry Permits


State Sen. Gerald Allen, R-Tuscaloosa, filed a bill that would allow citizens to conceal carry handguns without having a permit.




patch.com


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

most of the states like AZ & SD that have permit-less carry have a carry + card or something like that that is just the same thing they had. if there people want to travel out of state.

basically they run a nics search you come back clean issue you a card for some sort of fee


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

riddle me this , how exactly does the wolf crying anti gunners think that being legal to carry a gun will increase suicide?

A you were already willing to break a law.
B you were already not going to jail for siad breaking of the law 
C your dead 
D most people commit suicide at home or not far from home .

how was any anti carry law going to change sucide at all?

OH the blood will run in the streets but it didn't and not in one state but in like 45 states we heard , you allow carry and the blood will run in the streets , oh you allow permit less carry and the blood will run in the streets but now 18 times it has not.

the blood will run in the streets argument gets old and tired so apparently it will increase suicide the blood will run in the streets!

covid and the fear peddled at ever turn with it , loss of income , isolation * that increased suicide A LOT* but it was for the greater good , think about how many lives we saved blah blah blah.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

kinderfeld said:


> Some in Alabama are working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alabama really needs it they had a bunch of stupid anti printing laws I think they finally got rid of.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

19 in the batter's box - 

Iowans would be allowed to buy or carry firearms without obtaining a permit under a bill approved by a state committee this week.

The bill, known as House Study Bill 254, was introduced last month and passed in an Iowa House subcommittee on Monday

If passed, the legislation would make the process of obtaining a permit to carry or acquire firearms optional. Anyone purchasing a weapon from a federally licensed gun seller would still either have to pass a federal background check or present an approved permit to carry a weapon.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

#20 picked up the bat

*Bill to End Concealed Permit Requirement on Move in TN Senate*


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

COME ON DOWN, Tennessee!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

25 by year end would be Awesome further dividing the US into Free America and that other place.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

HDRider said:


> It is my understanding that most states (all?) require you have a CCP from your home state to possibly have reciprocity in another state.
> 
> Does any state the has permit-less CC allow out of state visitors the same right?


I have a LEOSA HR 218 permit good for about anyplace in the US . I still have to maintain my permit here in Neuyorkistan and play their games. 
If it wasn’t for the grandkid anchor I’d have left this  in my rear view mirror when I pulled the pin. I told the wife “1 more thing” just one more huge tax hike or firearm grab and I AM OUTAHERE Southwards. Even when you live in the sticks those blue state big cities drag you down.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

#21

The Texas Tribune reported the constitutional carry law will go into effect September 1, 2021, allowing law-abiding residents 21-years-old and older to carry a handgun for self-defense, without first getting a permit from the government.

U.S. Rep. Veronica Escobar (D-El Paso) spoke out against constitutional carry after Abbott signed the bill:



> The permitless carry bill will cause more violence and loss. Despite overwhelming support for common-sense gun violence prevention legislation like universal background checks, Texas Republicans, led by a cowardly governor, are more interested in groveling for the gun lobby’s attention than they are in preventing gun violence and honoring victims and survivors in El Paso and across Texas.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

People have always been allowed to carry. They just have to suffer the consequences if they are in anti-Constitution states.

When we moved to MO, open carry was not challenged by LEO. On January 1, 2017, people who were already carrying concealed -- without acquiescing to the money grab of a permit -- became "legal" as far as the state was concerned. 

In my neck of the woods, it is unusual for people to go about without personal protection. That's why I am so grateful to have landed here.

I'm certainly encouraged by the number of state now acknowledging our basic human right to protect ourselves. Heinlein's old saw usually comes to mind: An armed society is a polite society.


----------

